# Man dies after being strangled by pet snake



## News Bot (Jun 11, 2010)

*Published On:* 11-Jun-10 09:26 AM
*Source:* By Margery A Beck in Omaha via NEWS.com.au

A MAN has died after being strangled by his 2.7m, 11.3kg pet boa constrictor, authorities said today.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 11, 2010)

I just want to know why, if he was showing a 'friend' how the friend didnt try and help and it was still wrapped around the bloke when the cops got there ....


----------



## JAS101 (Jun 11, 2010)

and this is why you dont put ANY snake around your neck for .


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 11, 2010)

erm... how the hell did he let THIS happen?? I know a 2.7m boa is quite strong, but if he had his friend with him, there's no reason it should have gotten that far!!! and to have let it get around his neck in the first place.... freakin weird, I reckon


----------



## Wally (Jun 11, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> and this is why you dont put ANY snake around your neck for .



Yes and the more incidents like this occur the the tighter the laws become for wildlife ownership. The is in the US but the implications are the same.


----------



## Wally (Jun 11, 2010)

No pun intended.


----------



## Travisty (Jun 11, 2010)

"The sad reality is, whether its a dog or a cat or snake, no matter how much you trust an animal, they react unpredictably in certain situations," Mr Langan said.

I liked this quote


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 11, 2010)

Travisty said:


> "The sad reality is, whether its a dog or a cat or snake, no matter how much you trust an animal, they react unpredictably in certain situations," Mr Langan said.
> 
> I liked this quote



I agree - excellently said... an animal is an animal - you should treat it with respect and dignity, but never with complete trust - if you know your animal, you'll know it's capabilities, and therefore, you will treat it in a safe and respectful way.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 11, 2010)

His so-called friend thought it'd be funny and tickle his mates ear with a defrosted rabbit :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Jun 11, 2010)

For those saying his friend should have helped... his friend probably was pooping his pants in fear of the snake.. also I can't imagine how difficult it would be to uncoil a 2.7m 11kg snake would be, but I'd say it'd be pretty damn hard.

He should've got a knife and cut its head off or something though...

I just can't believe a boa that size (which isn't THAT big really) would have a feeding reaction to a human. Goes to show snakes DON'T know their owners after all.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 11, 2010)

"The sad reality is, whether its a dog or a cat or snake, no matter how much you trust an animal, they react unpredictably in certain situations," Mr Langan said.

Gosh, I better be careful with my 12 foot tall _T. rex_. But he is so friendly! Just have to avid those "certain situations".


----------



## adfel (Jun 11, 2010)

But it also says 
"Mr Polikov, who also serves as the county's coroner, said strangulation has been ruled as the cause of death"


----------



## PhilK (Jun 11, 2010)

adfel said:


> But it also says
> "Mr Polikov, who also serves as the county's coroner, said strangulation has been ruled as the cause of death"


 Yes.. that's why the headline says "Strangled by pet snake"...


----------



## slim6y (Jun 11, 2010)

13 deaths since 1980....

Including a toddler after a pet python (retic) escaped and went into the two year olds room and strangled her....


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 11, 2010)

sounds like a great way to die ( man and snake ) go to hell and they ask how you died of you say ( my snake killed me ) what a luaghing stock youd be !

I love the sound of it ! 

lucky they cant charge the Boa but i wouldnt like to be in the cells with it !

Good on the snake it was just trying out the Menu -the other -other red meat ! 

man vs snake nearly always does man win but not today


----------



## ntvnm (Jun 11, 2010)

They are not wild animals. they have personalities and are able to 
understand what we are saying to them when being talked to,we should dress them up in clothing.
they are also tameable, once tame will never bite and then can be draped over your face with nothing to worry about
...well so iv been told from the ''experts''

but seriously ,if your a reptile keeper or would like to be one..you should treat your herps with respect.
they are not a little party trick you can bring out at 6 oclock 
to big note yourself infront of your mates that have no idea about herps.

some (98%) people in this hobby have no idea what they are doing...even tho they think they do.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 11, 2010)

My elapids are tamer when I'm drunk...they feel my vibes


----------



## Travisty (Jun 11, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> They are not wild animals. they have personalities and are able to
> understand what we are saying to them when being talked to,we should dress them up in clothing.
> they are also tameable, once tame will never bite and then can be draped over your face with nothing to worry about
> ...well so iv been told from the ''experts''
> ...


 
There are two kinds of statistics, the kind you look up and the kind you make up. 
*Rex Stout* 

I can prove anything by statistics except the truth. 
*George Canning*


----------



## slim6y (Jun 11, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> some (98%) people in this hobby have no idea what they are doing...even tho they think they do.



Since I joined it dropped to 97.7%.

Oh look... cockatoos....

Intriguing....


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 11, 2010)

doesmt make any sense, why would you let it gt that far? surely 2 grown men could have done something?? i wonder how thick it was


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 11, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Yes.. that's why the headline says "Strangled by pet snake"...



lol


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 11, 2010)

slim6y said:


> 13 deaths since 1980....
> 
> Including a toddler after a pet python (retic) escaped and went into the two year olds room and strangled her....


 
a retic is a particularly aggressive python though - they're known for hunting down humans... they can grow to over 30ft long, so if they get big enough, everything is fair game. They just have trouble with human shoulders. they're becoming a problem in kuala lumpur because of deforestation, but It's really not a huge suprise with that type of snake - very very tragic when an innocent child's life is lost though.



NTVNM; said:


> some (98%) people in this hobby have no idea what they are doing...even tho they think they do.


 
well, the negative spin you put on this is quite sad - of course no-one knows EVERYTHING - that's why there is a forum like this... but there are some basics they SHOULD know... especially when it comes to safety of the animal, and safety of the keeper. There was a girl on here at some stage who was mentioning that she wanted to get a snake, and her mother said yes, but do a project on it first - FANTASTIC!!! it forces her to get to know the very basics of her animal. I am COMPLETELY in love with that mothers response. And if others would take the same approach, they wouldn't put themselfs in such dangerous positions. If you are unsure - get someone who DOES know to teach you, or research - had this guy have done this, he would have known how to treat this snake...

and I agree with philk - 2.7m, though a big snake, is not really HUGE... it's just strong. and yeah - if all else failed, if your life was threatened, as sad as it would be you need to do what you have to do to survive - cut it's head off... whatever... but first and formost, don't put yourself in that situation to begin with is probably the best method...lol


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 11, 2010)

AUSHERP said:


> i wonder how thick it was



Not as "thick" as the owner and his mate (sorry, x-owner).


----------



## bellslace (Jun 11, 2010)

PhilK said:


> For those saying his friend should have helped... his friend probably was pooping his pants in fear of the snake.. also I can't imagine how difficult it would be to uncoil a 2.7m 11kg snake would be, but I'd say it'd be pretty damn hard.
> 
> He should've got a knife and cut its head off or something though...
> 
> I just can't believe a boa that size (which isn't THAT big really) would have a feeding reaction to a human. Goes to show snakes DON'T know their owners after all.



Thats what I thought, wouldnt you just get a sharp serrated knife and start hacking.......

ambypur zoojas I dont think he had it around his neck when it happened, i think the snake possibly freaked out and went for the highest part of him ( being his neck ) and he just couldnt pull it back enough to stop it getting a hold. 

A snake that big would be next to nearly impossible for just 1 person to remove once it started to constrict. IMO

Once a snake gets that big I think anyone that tries to handle them without a few other experienced people around is just asking for trouble!


----------



## aussie-albino (Jun 11, 2010)

was 2 idiots now there is one, treat all animals with respect. I did laugh a little tho, shouldn't happen if it's all done right.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Wally (Jun 11, 2010)

mjb.2010 said:


> deleted post



grow up.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 11, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> My elapids are tamer when I'm drunk...they feel my vibes


we all know elapids are tamer when your drunk moose ,that guy in Darwin had a great time with that mulga remember ?


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 11, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Since I joined it dropped to 97.7%.
> 
> Oh look... cockatoos....
> 
> Intriguing....



Bahhhhhhahahaha see my little kiwi bro ,,this is why I like you


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 11, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> we all know elapids are tamer when your drunk moose ,that guy in Darwin had a great time with that mulga remember ?


 
I don't remember much these days, alcohol has affected my long/short term memory :lol:


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 11, 2010)

I suspect alcohol was involved. Beer should be banned.


----------



## slim6y (Jun 11, 2010)

Boondocker said:


> I suspect alcohol was involved. Beer should be banned.


 
I'm fairly sure that all boas are teetotalers.... So I don't think we can confirm your suspicions.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> Yes and the more incidents like this occur the the tighter the laws become for wildlife ownership. The is in the US but the implications are the same.



The law has just been passed in Florida to ban the keeping of Burmese pythons, Rock Pythons, Amethystine pythons and Nile Monitors. This is due to these occurences. As of July 1st, if you do not already have these animals on license you are not allowed to acquire them. Existing keepers are not allowed to breed or trade them.

Sad times.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jun 11, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> we all know elapids are tamer when your drunk moose ,that guy in Darwin had a great time with that mulga remember ?



I remember that, some people are just asking for trouble.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 11, 2010)

My tigers are always calmer when I'm patting them after a Jack Daniels conference  You go in sober and you've got troubles!


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 11, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I don't remember much these days, alcohol has affected my long/short term memory :lol:



what a great way to be... no recollection and you're too drunk to care....lol fantastico!!!


----------



## ozziepythons (Jun 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, these types of things will always happen. You can no more stop foolish people from driving cars than you can stop them keeping snakes as pets. This may not apply in this case as we don't know all the facts just the media interpretation, and professional herpetologists have been killed by pythons before.


----------



## mrkos (Jun 11, 2010)

i dont think this type of thing will ever happen in australia. Although our carpets and olives can reach over 3 meters in lenth who in their right mind can place 100 percent faith and trust in a native wild animal that is captive bred. Its like trying to domesticate a pure dingo or wolf in that matter Most aussie keepers are smart enough to at least show a fraction of respect when handling a large python. Anyone who thinks a python can be tamed like a dog should not own one. This sort of ***** happening will ruin the industry quicker than over breeding ever will. PS What sort of friend stands by and watches someone get strangled by their pet coward i say i know shock can affect people in different ways but lets be serious would you stand by and watch your friend get strangled by their pet i would cut its head off in an instant with the nearest sharpest object.


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it's great that we can have some form of dialogue about these events - the more that these events are talked about in forums and the like, the more people become aware, and the less we SHOULD see of this occuring (in a perfect world i guess).... perhaps this is simply better in theory than in practice...


----------



## ozziepythons (Jun 11, 2010)

mrkos said:


> i dont think this type of thing will ever happen in australia. Although our carpets and olives can reach over 3 meters in lenth who in their right mind can place 100 percent faith and trust in a native wild animal that is captive bred. Its like trying to domesticate a pure dingo or wolf in that matter Most aussie keepers are smart enough to at least show a fraction of respect when handling a large python. Anyone who thinks a python can be tamed like a dog should not own one. This sort of ***** happening will ruin the industry quicker than over breeding ever will.


 
Mate you might need to do a little homework, as yes this has happened in Australia. Just a few years ago a professional herpetologist was constricted and killed by a Scrub Python when he was working on a cage clean out at home alone, so no one could have helped him. This type of thing won't "ruin the industry" here as this incident didn't, however owning such large and potentially dangerous species may become more stringently regulated. For example in SA you need a specialist permit to keep scrubbies, so not anyone wanting 'a snake' can just purchase one. Same as with Elapids, you need to be trained and approved before being legally allowed to keep them (not that such screening weeds out all the foolish keepers).


----------



## baxtor (Jun 11, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> The law has just been passed in Florida to ban the keeping of Burmese pythons, Rock Pythons, Amethystine pythons and Nile Monitors. This is due to these occurences. As of July 1st, if you do not already have these animals on license you are not allowed to acquire them. Existing keepers are not allowed to breed or trade them.
> 
> Sad times.



I was under the impression that the main reason for those restrictions was the numbers being released into the everglades when they got too big for the owners.


----------



## mrkos (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry mate too many rums last night back to the books i go


ozziepythons said:


> Mate you might need to do a little homework, as yes this has happened in Australia. Just a few years ago a professional herpetologist was constricted and killed by a Scrub Python when he was working on a cage clean out at home alone, so no one could have helped him. This type of thing won't "ruin the industry" here as this incident didn't, however owning such large and potentially dangerous species may become more stringently regulated. For example in SA you need a specialist permit to keep scrubbies, so not anyone wanting 'a snake' can just purchase one. Same as with Elapids, you need to be trained and approved before being legally allowed to keep them (not that such screening weeds out all the foolish keepers).


----------



## PhilK (Jun 12, 2010)

baxtor said:


> I was under the impression that the main reason for those restrictions was the numbers being released into the everglades when they got too big for the owners.


 Yep that's right. That law has nothing to do with them killing people.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 12, 2010)

the strange thing is the boa wasent even that large, must have been a small man, plus his mate must of been a knob head "oh look hes on the floor and turning purple i think ill call the cops"


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 12, 2010)

baxtor said:


> I was under the impression that the main reason for those restrictions was the numbers being released into the everglades when they got too big for the owners.


 
There are a few anti reptile keeping groups in the USA and i am sure incidents like this, plus the wild populations all add up to a negative outcome for keepers.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 12, 2010)

Amby_Purr said:


> what a great way to be... no recollection and you're too drunk to care....lol fantastico!!!


 
I'm rarely confronted by disappointment! :lol: I often forget what's in the boxes....it's like 'pick-a-box" or "guess-who"....it certainly keeps you on your toes


----------



## cockney red (Jul 8, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> the strange thing is the boa wasent even that large, must have been a small man, plus his mate must of been a knob head "oh look hes on the floor and turning purple i think ill call the cops"


 8.5 foot and 12 kilos, would have been very thick and extremely strong. More than enough snake to do the job, once it gets the position...


----------

